# Campground suggestions for Gatlinburg / Pigeon Forge



## deerhunter75 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anybody have any suggestions for a campgrounds around Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge areas.  We just bought a new travel trailer and are looking to spend a weekend up there.

Thanks 
Deerhunter75


----------



## Bama B (Apr 5, 2016)

We stayed at pigeon forge/gatlinburg KOA  one time. camp ground clean and right in PF. a little noisy with traffic noise but can visit PF and gatlinburg by jumping on trolly that comes by. Not very scenic. Cove Creek is nice and quiet and nicer view of mountains. You will have to drive to PF and Gatlinburg. We enjoyed it better. Cherokee campground in NC was the best for us and about 45 min drive over mountain to Gatlinburg


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 6, 2016)

We were looking at camping in Townsend years ago but never went. It's suppose to be a little quieter and off the beaten path but still close enough to visit Gatlinburg.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/tennessee/townsend


----------



## CC Rider (Apr 6, 2016)

There's a nice one out on Ware's Valley Rd. I stayed there a couple of years ago.


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2016)

I haven't stayed there, but my BIL has and the KOA is a good place if you plan on Dollywood or walking to a restaurant. The trolley hub is next door. We stayed at a place a few miles out of town last year and since all the campground spots everywhere are right on top of each other, might as well park close to the action. The traffic up there can be horrific. The trolley is a decent option, but I wouldn't recommend using it unless you are going to Dollywood or somewhere where parking is expensive. It is a slowwwww ride and you could wait a long time for a trolley just to find out it's already full.


----------



## week 13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Koa. Walking distance to the Old Mill Restaurant.


----------



## TimBray (Apr 11, 2016)

Been a while but we always liked Mill Creek Resort on W. Mill Creek Road. Very nice place and only a mile or so from 441. Far enough out  that it was pretty quiet as I remember. Trolley stop there also.

http://www.mcresort.com/


----------



## Milkman (Apr 12, 2016)

Which route do yall take to get to PF/Gatlinburg?  441 over the top or what?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you for all the recommendations. 

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 15, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Which route do yall take to get to PF/Gatlinburg?  441 over the top or what?




Be honest I have not thought about a route. Depending on which route is easier to pull a 36 foot camper.  My truck is Dodge RAM 2500 Cummins.

Deerhunter75


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 15, 2016)

I like taking 75 to Knoxville, just find it much easier. We stayed at Pine Mountain Resort in Pigeon Forge.


----------



## TimBray (Apr 18, 2016)

I would take US 129 to Foothills Parkway. 

JUST KIDDING.    Made the mistake of taking that route the last time we went to Pigeon Forge and 441 was closed above Cherokee (landslide, IIRC). The Dragons Tail is no place to take an '06 ram 2500 4x4 (not towing).   I didn't know that was what it was when looking at the map. The Foothills Pkwy. was a beautiful drive though.  
I towed a pop-up several times over 441 but then we started renting a cabin at Mill Creek. Not too sure I would want to tow a 36' camper over the mountains on 441.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2016)

I have heard of folks from NE Ga taking US 441 to Sylva then US 74 to Interstate 40 and going around to Sevierville.   More miles but flatter.  I have done that route before in winter not pulling a camper when the mountains were slippery.

Coming from North Atl. taking I-75 to I-40 to Sevierville would be good too IMO.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 19, 2016)

Cades Cove.....


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2016)

River Plantation and River's Edge(sites are a bit tight to each other but nice) are my two favorite.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 22, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I have heard of folks from NE Ga taking US 441 to Sylva then US 74 to Interstate 40 and going around to Sevierville.   More miles but flatter.  I have done that route before in winter not pulling a camper when the mountains were slippery.
> 
> Coming from North Atl. taking I-75 to I-40 to Sevierville would be good too IMO.



That looks like a good route pulling a camper. I came back that way to get to Franklin once. I wasn't pulling a camper. It's still through the mountains so I think I'd have just as soon stayed on 441. Pulling a camper though it looks like a better route.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 24, 2016)

Check out  http://www.riversidecamp.com/ this campground is  at exit 407 I75 out of Knoxville. Location is Seveirville, TN , but is a good location to get in and out of Gatlenburg and Piegon Forge. Going over Clingmans Dome out of Cherokee is not a good idea.  If you aren't familiar with this area a 36' trailer isn't good to be pulled thru Gatlinburg or Piegon Forge of course a lot of people pull and drive longer units thru there. I'ved stayed at this campground several times. Dave


----------



## Josh3807 (Apr 25, 2016)

week 13 said:


> Koa. Walking distance to the Old Mill Restaurant.



And that's what really matters!


----------



## Red dirt clod (May 1, 2016)

*Big Meadow in Towhsend*

Large sites, peaceful, on the river, very clean. Been camping here 5 years, maybe 18 miles to GAtlinburg. Picture is looking out back of campsite, here now.


----------



## Red dirt clod (May 1, 2016)

*More photo,s of Big Meadow*

78 sites, most are pull thru except around the outsides. About half are concrete pads, playground for kids, dog fenced area. They also store campers if you like.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (May 4, 2016)

Try River Bend Campground in Pigeon Forge .Really great people who own it ,right on the river and very quiet .I have the number if you need it.


----------

